# Hot or not ( Need to decide which halloween costume i should wear)



## photomakeupguru (Oct 18, 2010)

Submitting new outfits because i just tried the outfits on they got a  small :L

Imma get more Cute looks


----------



## photomakeupguru (Oct 18, 2010)

Please tell me which one looks best


----------



## Andi (Oct 19, 2010)

IÂ´m guessing youÂ´d wear something underneath each costume (especially the goth costume???? lol). I like the chef one best cause itÂ´s cute AND sexy


----------



## Brittany Marie (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't like any of them...they all look tacky. SO many people have done the Playboy thing!

I say do something creative...and little less stripper-ish. Sorry. :/


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 19, 2010)

Have to agree with Brittany Marie - I'm not sure why women want to look slutty on Halloween...

I mean, why not just have a pole as a costume?

Seriously, the chef's outfit is ok - just make it look more cook and less hooker


----------



## akathegnat (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow, I would only be able to wear those in the bedroom.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 19, 2010)

The chef outfit has my preference, the rest can look tacky so careful, i'd wear them only to bed


----------



## Karren (Oct 19, 2010)

I like the pvc cat suit!!


----------



## katana (Oct 19, 2010)

Peronally I would not wear any of them. They all look like costumes for the bedroom, not to wear out.

If you had to wear one, I'd pick the chef and add some more to the outfit. Keep it looking sexy &amp; fun.


----------



## photomakeupguru (Oct 19, 2010)

What would you guyz mean by bedroom ? Well i go for showing my body


----------



## photomakeupguru (Oct 19, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> IÂ´m guessing youÂ´d wear something underneath each costume (especially the goth costume???? lol). I like the chef one best cause itÂ´s cute AND sexy



And no your guess is wrong lmao !


----------



## photomakeupguru (Oct 19, 2010)

and azz and boobs are going to be showing btw ! XD


----------



## photomakeupguru (Oct 19, 2010)

O! I think i get it only because it to self reavling like the body and all and if you dont show your boobs how your but then for chef ! XD tight buns all da way !


----------



## photomakeupguru (Oct 19, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *photomakeupguru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol Yeah im not going to be wearing anything under !


----------



## flipshawtii (Oct 19, 2010)

I love the chef one! Super cute. Bun jokes all night with that one!

The cat woman one looks the best in terms of a complimentary make-up look.

I can't see the playboy ones. Sorry.


----------



## Darla (Oct 20, 2010)

not really big on any of these,  if you really want to show off just go with g-string &amp; pasties!

just out of curiosity why is it important to look as slutty as possible?  i always thought the best Halloween costumes were the ones that were clever


----------



## perlanga (Oct 20, 2010)

I'd say the goth costume, since it's the sluttiest one, but be prepared when you get arrested for indecent exposure!


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 20, 2010)

another vote for the chef one, although I agree with the others, they're kind of trashy. If that's the look you're going for then any of them would do.

Don't forget - it's nice to leave a little something to the imagination - it's a very powerful tool.


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 20, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *Darla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> not really big on any of these,  if you really want to show off just go with g-string &amp; pasties!
> 
> just out of curiosity why is it important to look as slutty as possible?  i always thought the best Halloween costumes were the ones that were clever


I share your sentiments.


----------



## photomakeupguru (Oct 20, 2010)

its not slutty. you dont get it under the gothic im going to wear a white outfit under


----------



## photomakeupguru (Oct 21, 2010)

like bumble bee outfits etc !


----------



## shayy (Oct 22, 2010)

I can't see any of them..


----------



## photomakeupguru (Oct 22, 2010)

its cuz im addingmore ...


----------

